

Microsoft Sells 4 Million Windows 8 Upgrades in 4 Days - captainchaos
http://mashable.com/2012/10/30/4-million-windows-8-upgrades/

======
captainchaos
Looks like the reduced pricing and simple, relaxed upgrade path was a smart
strategy. By comparison, Apple sells about 5M new Macs a quarter.

